# New Calves Need Names



## BJ (Aug 8, 2004)

We have some new calves that need names. We aren't very creative in this area so I thought I'd reach out to you fine folks. I thought it would be fun to see in one thread some of the names other "Homesteaders" have for their cows. Over the last year we have had our cows we do find that each really does develop it's own personality making it a little easier to name them. I'm looking forward to seeing the creativity some people have when naming their farm animals.


----------



## pygmywombat (Sep 7, 2002)

I know a farmer who names all the steers starting with the same letter, moving down the alphabeta each year. I think he's on his second go round. Last year it was all H names- Henry, Harold, Herby, etc.

My milk cow is Isabelle, her heifer was Rosalie, her bull calf was Dobias. 

How about themed names? You could do vegetables- Turnip, Cabbage, Bean, Snow Pea, Pumpkin, Squash, Rutabaga, Raddish...

Or crops- Alfalfa, Timothy, Barley, Fescue, Rye, Oats, Wheat...

If they are steers you could do meat related names- Porkchop, Steak, Roast, Tenderloin, Jerky, Stew, Burger...

I have an ongoing collection of names I like for the animals, from calf to chicken. This years top calf names are Finn, Jasper, Quinn, Sebastian, Bran, or Sorley for the bull (get's to be a herd bull for a Mennonite, needs a good registered name) or Branwen, Greta, Olwyn, Rowen, Marigold, or Annabelle for a heifer.

Claire


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

I'll let you borrow my names if you want. This year they will be...501, 502, 503,....you get the idea.

I also have about 5 generic cows names. They are interchangeable animal to animal and you use the appropriate one at the appropriate times. I'd list them here, but this is a family forum 

Jena


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

i use other people when they come to the farm next calf born or cow bought they get that name i only name my milk cows and heifer calfs........rising star after my niece the moive star....lilly because that was mother in laws favorite flower she got kick out that......justice after my other niece the lawyer.....teac after my sister the teacher...also limper after brother they when he cam to farm is foot was hurting...liz after my mother elizabeth she just loved milk cows.so i named to after her ..also named one beth after her also......it is easy to come up with a name it also reminds you of when they came to farm and had a good time with your relatives i also let them pick the name for the next cow they come up with some good ones........rising stars calf was named acadamy...by another relative


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

When I read Roseanna's (dosthouhavemilk) post about Marmalade last weekend, I thought it would be neat to name a calf after her in honor of her. You might want to check with Roseanna first to be sure she wouldn't mind having a calf named after lil' Marmalade.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
You can give them any kind of name you want to 
they don't care, as long as you feed and treat them well ! ! !

Even if you call one of them dummy, and another one stupid, 
they will still act the same.

Have fun raise them ! ! !
.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Our current herd from oldest to youngest:

Acorn, Mamba, Hooligan, Hale Bopp, Lady, Janeal, Simone, Amity, Loren, Adeleine, Mistie, Sandy, Duchess, Thumbelina, Ilse, Slicker, Snowdrift (one guess what time of year she was born in), Bicentia (named during a contest), Juliana, Space Cadet Toby (Essie), Amistad, (the following are Norwegian Names) Bjork, Carina, Dagmar, Elisif, Frida, Freya, Guri, Hilde, Sidsel, Siv, Inger, Wont (not N.), Juness (last of the Norwegian names), Crucilbe, Guienvere, Gadget, Gabrielle, Libertad, Nicolass, Cadence, Jason, Nessie, Adia, Aviva, Shaylee, Calisto, Hermaine, Calliope, Jacquee, Freedom's Song, and our newest addition as of 1/23/05 Madelin (half sister to Marmalade).
Some other names I really like that we have for our cats or goats are Liliana, Ariana, Danielle, Aurora...

Names for cows that have been in the herd(still working on records)...this is very long:
Aretta, Kelly Katrinka, Denise, Faith Dewdrop, Heidi, Bekka Brenee, Christy, Deneborah, Loucka, Molly Pitcher, Juanita, Queen Liliuokalani, Anemone, Brandy, Flicka, Firelight Spectra, Natalie, Pet, Goldie, Bambi, Dee dee, Cee cee, Lorena, Rosie, Scottie, Fermi Farenheit, Cherry, Pandora, Cody, Dunsmere, Irish, Thumper, Rosebud, Future, Quark, Amy, Sunset, Faerie, Parva Stella, Nashomlad, Buttons, Precious, Zayin, Cairo, Leah, Cauliflower, Broccoli, etc...there are many others but I am tired of typing...you get the idea though. Our animals rarely have normal sounding names and there have been some great ones. Naming has become a chore here as well. The cats have ended up with names like Pudgey Butt and Fuzzy Britches at this point.  

Marmalade did not have a name until after she took her last breath. I wait for the names and Madelin's just seemed right. They generally do not get a name for a week or so, until we get to know them.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

most of our cows arre flower names at first daisy rosie, then dottie (she is half hostein) hershey(3/4 jersey 1/4 hostein cocoa brown and white) baby ,crazy,frick and frack(bobby bulls) goofy gus, and the bull joe. all the donkeys have j names , but not jack cause thats the dogs name. joshua jezebel jonah and job, we are still deciding if the mule should follow the donkey rule if so he'll be jebidiah or jeb, but he looks like a pete to me the cats are to long to even go into or the roosters lol.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

BJ said:


> We have some new calves that need names. We aren't very creative in this area so I thought I'd reach out to you fine folks. I thought it would be fun to see in one thread some of the names other "Homesteaders" have for their cows. Over the last year we have had our cows we do find that each really does develop it's own personality making it a little easier to name them. I'm looking forward to seeing the creativity some people have when naming their farm animals.



Something im going to be doing when I get a flood of calves in the future. I am going to use star names. Here is a link, and no its not like the hollywood $#%#.

http://www.ras.ucalgary.ca/~gibson/starnames/starnames.html

Have at it. But here is a couple id pick.

Cassiopeia
CARINA
CYGNUS

Unique names, but add character.


----------



## blessedspotfarm (Jan 25, 2005)

My girls are named after coffee drinks... Mocha and Latte'

The flower names are a good idea...
There is always Ellsie the Borden Cow!!
Or named after choclates , cookies or things that you would like to eat with milk!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Dolly & Daisy, Lewis & Clark, Able, Duncan. Now looking for a name for our new cow.

Bossie, Elsie, Clara are some we've thrown around


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

I had a herd of beef cows. The only one I had named was old Spooky. If I had her under control, the rest of the herd was came easy.


----------



## thebeav (Aug 31, 2004)

How bout Chuck or Kobe.....


----------



## baysidebunny (Mar 12, 2004)

uncle Will in In. said:


> I had a herd of beef cows. The only one I had named was old Spooky. If I had her under control, the rest of the herd was came easy.



You're right on, Uncle Will,
That sounds just like my father n' laws ranch. There was one black angus that had the honor of being named because she was the one that you wanted to identify in order to stay out of her way. 
She was known as *Mean Aggie.*


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Here are my critter names.......
Horses~ Dandy (QH), Jake (belgian), luke (donkey), pumpkin (pony), Belle (pony)
Cows~ Glory (names because I would always walk out and say Mornin Glory and it just came to be haha), Ferdinand (baby bottly bull calf), t-bone (steer), George (just nosey), Sam, Mac, blackie, sally, mom cow, knotthead, eunice (looks like eunice from mommas family), and black cow 
Cats~ Tank, fred, garfield and te amo
Dogs~ Cinnamon, pokey and alby
Roosters are petey and willy 
Hope that helps! Let me know what you end up with!


----------



## Guinea mama (Feb 8, 2005)

Our first 3 steers were, Junior short for Whopper Junior, Stew short for Beef Stew, and Phil short for Fill my freezer. Our 3 new steers are Hershey, Tommy and Blackie.


----------

